# Fuel gauge quit, is this common?



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Hope you don't have an algae bloom in the tank. 
If there's moisture in the tank, especially if it's sitting parked for a while, the stuff grows where the water meets the diesel. IIRC it lives in the water and eats the diesel.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

No, the fuel level sender and gauge have not been reported problems on this forum, nor at the dealer I get much info from.

Of course, that doesn't mean none have failed.....just that there is no pattern of failure.

Rob


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

Taxman said:


> Hope you don't have an algae bloom in the tank.
> If there's moisture in the tank, especially if it's sitting parked for a while, the stuff grows where the water meets the diesel. IIRC it lives in the water and eats the diesel.


Thanks for reminding me. I've had several diesel trucks over the years and never had this problem, but heard of it. Does make sense considering the details of my situation with this Cruze. Either way I'm going to have to access the pump/sending unit, so I guess I'll see when I get in there.



Robby said:


> No, the fuel level sender and gauge have not been reported problems on this forum, nor at the dealer I get much info from.
> 
> Of course, that doesn't mean none have failed.....just that there is no pattern of failure.
> 
> Rob


Thanks for the info Rob, I guess it doesn't really matter, but that does satisfy my curiosity.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

If I remember correctly, the bloom stinks!


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

Figured it out! So I ordered a new sending unit w/pump, finally got the time to drop the tank and find these plastic things sitting there interfering with the float. I'm guessing they got knocked out of place when the previous owner got rear-ended. So I just put them back into place (probably backwards, oh well). Now I got this brand new spare fuel pump with sending unit I don't know what to do with. Anyone need a fuel pump!?


----------

